# Canon Ixus I Won'T Format Sd Card



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have bought my daughter a second hand Canon Ixus i for a present, and a new 4gb SD card to use with it. Unfortunately the camera won't format the SD card - it just switches itself off. Is there any other way of formatting the card?

(I've charged the battery just in case it was that, and I have checked the SD card is not locked - I even tried a second SD card, and had the same issue)

All help gratefully received!


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, first thoughts are do you need to format the card? If it is blank then does it not work without formatting? I've swapped cards from various cameras and as long as they have the images deleted first they all seem to function ok.

The other option would be to put the card in a card reader and format it on the computer, I've done this before and not had a problem using the card later.

It sounds like there may be a fault with the camera unfortunately if it just turns itself off...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Is some sort of write protection enabled?

Later,

William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Does the camera manual state a maximum card capacity and type of card that is suitable for it? SD and/ or SDHC.

If the card is of the correct type for the relevant model and it wonâ€™t accept it, then suspect either the card or the camera.

Try a lower capacity SD (not SDHC) card and see what happens, if it fails to regidter the card, then suspect a faulty camera.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stans right, the camera may not support so big a card, how old is the ixus? You will be able to find out max card size after a quick Google....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

good work fellas - the camera only supports upto 2gb cards, hence my 4gb card won't work (nor will the other 4gb cards we have tried)

I'm off to eBay, and many thanks for your help


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> good work fellas - the camera only supports upto 2gb cards, hence my 4gb card won't work (nor will the other 4gb cards we have tried)
> 
> I'm off to eBay, and many thanks for your help


Problem solved by using a smaller capacity SD card!


----------

